# sliding glass door security...



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

sflamedic said:


> :thumbsup: What is the best way to secure a sliding glass patio door? It is the type that both sides slide and the one that i mainly use is on the outside track. Thanks...


I believe the one you use most should be sliding on the inside.


----------



## sflamedic (Oct 21, 2006)

HarryHarley said:


> I believe the one you use most should be sliding on the inside.


I agree but the rubber gasket is on that side and the only way to change it would be to disasseble the door and flip everything. I bough the house that way.


----------



## eric s (Sep 30, 2006)

I guese when you say secure the door you mean: security wise?

If yes then:

C clamps or a screw run through the track can prevent or deter someone from lifting the door out of the track to break in.

A broom stick cut to proper length can be laid on the floor between inside door and wall to keep it from being opened. There is a type of bar that can be attached to the inside door (swinging portion of bar) and the other side of the bar is shaped like a U so it slides over or into the handle of the of the outside door this will prevent both doors from being moved.

Locks are also available which attach to the floor and have a pin which engages the door.

An alarm system is a good deterent especially if you place a sticker which says you have one on the door you want to secure.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Charlie bars are the most secure way to lock a sliding door. They're easy to fit to most any slider.

As for breaking glass....
Ever tried to break tempered glass? It isn't easy stuff to break with fists, hammers or kicking. Gotta use something sharp. Statistics show that most crooks will avoid breaking glass to gain entry to a home just because the sound draws unwanted attention.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

It sounds as if your door was put in wrong, but a picture would help a lot. Most doors slide on the inside, but I may be wrong. A Charlie Bar is for an inside slider unless there is a new type I haven't seen yet. I recommend this: http://www.lockemout.net/UseOfSecurityBarForArcadiaDoors.htm A pin through the bottoms, but I'd still like a picture. Be safe, G


----------

